# History of this Scene?



## N. Eshelman (Dec 1, 2010)

Does anyone have any information on this picture? Who are these guys? What's the historical context? 

It seems to be a session praying over the Scriptures as they prepare for public worship? 

Artist? Title? Etc?


----------



## Phil D. (Dec 1, 2010)

Ordination of Elders in a Scottish Kirk by John Lorimer


----------



## N. Eshelman (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks. I knew that someone would have it!


----------



## Phil D. (Dec 1, 2010)

nleshelman said:


> Thanks. I knew that someone would have it!


 
Glad I could help.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Dec 1, 2010)

I was given a very nice framed print of this by one of my former elders this past week. He and his wife were visiting Southern California and stopped in for a "pastoral visit to the intern." He came bearing this nice gift for my study. 

Did you all see that Reformation Art is reprinting this? It would make a nice ordination gift for an elder.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 1, 2010)

The one guy is throwing up his hands and saying, "Okay guys, who put bubble gum in the middle of Leviticus!" as the guilty bow there heads and look at their feet.


----------



## SolaSaint (Dec 1, 2010)

Are you sure, I thought it was Joel Osteen's Great Grand Pappy speaking words of faithover the bible to raise money for a new cathedral.


----------



## Jack K (Dec 1, 2010)

The caption contest is on! My entry:

An awkward moment in the consistory room, as the dominie discovers and takes out of context Numbers 4:15: "They shall not touch any holy thing, lest they die."


----------



## Edward (Dec 1, 2010)

I've tried a quick Google to try to refresh myself on the story behind the painting. As I recall, they really weren't elders who modeled for the painting. I think that they were local miners.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Dec 1, 2010)

I like how the one guy on the right looks like a 10 year old from a Rockwell painting, and the rest of the guys are all well over 90!


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 2, 2010)

Ha ha, we need a weekly PB caption context me thinks!


----------



## PresbyDane (Dec 2, 2010)

"Everbody STOP, do NOT move, I droped my contact lence!"


----------



## Micah Everett (Dec 2, 2010)

"Raise both hands." Wait! He didn't say "Simon says!"


----------



## sastark (Dec 2, 2010)

I've often wondered why there is no laying on of hands going on in this ordination.


----------



## Phil D. (Dec 2, 2010)

sastark said:


> I've often wondered why there is no laying on of hands going on in this ordination.



Probably because a scene like this is only capable of depicting a particular moment in time. One might suppose that a laying on of hands occurred sometime after the invocation that is shown here.


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 2, 2010)

Nathan, I'm surprised they didn't have one of these prints at your home church back in Michigan (which was formerly ARP). It seems virtually every ARP has one (we have a copy in the foyer at Midlane Park, for instance). If I recall correctly, the caption says something about copies being given to ARP churches during one of the ARP anniversaries (perhaps marking the 1782 bicentennial?).


----------



## jambo (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh do the hokey cokey


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 2, 2010)

"Keep your heads bowed and your eyes closed so that you will not be blinded by that astonishing blast of light that will suddenly appear in our frame centuries from now!"


----------



## seajayrice (Dec 2, 2010)

Ack, nobody move, I dropped me penny! (when Scots riot)


----------



## Phil D. (Dec 3, 2010)

It's also interesting to note that in the wider image the congregants seem to be kneeling.


----------



## markkoller (Dec 3, 2010)

I am sure the fact that the painting would someday become my avatar on the Puritanboard adds some richness to the historical context and spiritual significance of the scene.


----------



## Edward (Dec 5, 2010)

I did a bit of research this morning. I was generally correct. 

The 'minister' was not a pastor, but a friend of the artist's father. His name was Francis Russell and he was a former 'Sheriff Substitute'

The 'elders' from L to R

John Keddie - laborer
John Walker - Stonemason (served as a deacon in the Free Church)
David Wilson - shale miner
David Smith - carter
James Bennett - blacksmith
Robert Grant - laborer

Others:
unknown - Old Woman from Edinburgh
Jane Kinnaird - young girl
David Lindsey - man behind Jane
Patrick Chalmer - boy's ear

Pulpit - John Knox's former pulpit
Window - Restalrig Church, Edin. 
Pews - Old Meeting House, Kilconquher

Except for the deacon mentioned above, none served as church officers. The sittings were at Kellie Castle. Except as noted, most of the folks were from the Amcrach area.


----------



## Wayne (Dec 5, 2010)

Where did you find all of that?

And assuming we are nearing the end of this thread, here's a clearer version of the painting, from the *Reformation Art* site:


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Dec 5, 2010)

Caption: Hey Paul, I'm gonna let you finish but Job had the worst affliction of all time.


----------



## Edward (Dec 5, 2010)

Wayne said:


> Where did you find all of that?



On the wall of my Sunday School classroom.


----------



## Wayne (Dec 5, 2010)

So, on the wall of your Sunday School classroom, someone wrote all this background info on the Lorimer painting?

Curious! Surprised no one has painted over it.


----------



## Edward (Dec 5, 2010)

Wayne said:


> Curious! Surprised no one has painted over it.



It is in the newest building on the campus. Still on the first coat of paint. And it is framed, so we probably could take it down when we paint.


----------



## ReformationArt (Dec 8, 2010)

Hello all,

I have gone to "less than lurker" status in the past years because of the busy-ness of life and the ministry. I appreciate Wayne's plug for our reproduction of Lorimer's fine painting Ordination of Elders in a Scottish Kirk. It is going to press this week! It has been my desire to reproduce this work for the past 5 years. However, the National Gallery of Scotland was not providing permission. This year, to my surprise, they granted my request! 

As some of you know, I run Reformation Art as a labor of love. It is barely profitable from a financial point of view. However, I think the work is important, and it is a joy to carry it forward. I appreciate your patronage!

While I'm at it, here are the kind endorsements I've received on this project:

"Lovers of Reformed theology, and specifically Presbyterianism, will welcome the availability of this historic work of art, 'The Ordination of Elders in a Scottish Kirk.' It expresses so much of what is dear to us in our love for the church and the importance of elder rule. Don't miss the opportunity to obtain a copy of this painting for yourself. Display it proudly, and let it remind you to pray for the church and her leaders."
~ Dr. Don Kistler www.DonKistler.org

"If there was ever a time when we need to recapture the spirit of faith and holiness from those who have gone before, that time must surely be now. Reformation Art is a great inspiration to Christians today, visually connecting us with the great heritage of our faith. The Ordination of Elders in Scottish Kirk is a classic example of art that inspires and informs. The combination of gravity, godliness, and grace that is evident in this painting is a great reminder of where we have come from, as well as where the Lord would have us to go."
~ Richard D. Phillips, Senior Minister of Second Presbyterian Church in Greenville, South Carolina

“This picture from a bygone age still has the power to speak today of the solemnity involved in the installation of elders and the seriousness of the task. Many of us may well `dress down’ in comparison to our forebears, but the awesome (in the strict sense of the word) nature of the elder’s calling and role remains the same. This famous painting is thus testimony to a way of life now passed in its fashions and style but perennial in its importance and gravity.”
~ Dr. Carl Trueman, Professor of Historical Theology and Church History at Westminster Theological Seminary.

"The Lorimer painting of 'The Ordination of Elders in a Scottish Kirk' is a classic that is packed with symbolism, meaning, and expression. Given how it graphically portrays the dignity of being set aside for the Lord's work in an age that denigrates office-bearing in Christ's name, I can think of few paintings that I would rather have in my home or study!" 
~Dr. Joel R. Beeke, Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary, Grand Rapids

“Historic prints and paintings from church history are a valuable way of connecting the church with its legacy, and especially of connecting the rising generation with the heroes and landmarks of our heritage. I highly recommend them.”
~ Terry Johnson, Senior Minister of Independent Presbyterian Church in Savannah, Georgia

"The Ordination of Elders in a Scottish Kirk by John Henry Lorimer (1856-1936) was painted in 1891. It is a truly wonderful picture, very true to life in earlier times of godly Presbyterianism in Scotland. Below the pulpit in the long wall of the rectangular church with pews in a U shape around it is the precentor's desk where the leader of the singing would stand. Most of the elders are indeed older men but there is a variety of ages including one man who is quite young. Lorimer was a fine artist and his work remains highly prized. I warmly commend this fine reproduction of the original in the National Portrait Gallery of Scotland."
~ Rev Dr Rowland S. Ward, Knox Presbyterian Church of Eastern Australia, Melbourne

Blessings in Christ,
Andrew Moody
www.ReformationArt.com
www.HoustonReformed.org
832-378-7884


----------



## LeeJUk (Dec 8, 2010)

Actually my minister spoke to me about this painting when we were discussing the office of elder.

It's a representation of the minister praying for the Holy Spirit to come upon the new elder as is still practiced in the church of Scotland today in accordance with the latest book of common order.


----------



## Theogenes (Dec 8, 2010)

Caption: WHERE'S MY KINDLE!?!


----------

